# Phishing for peas



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

My boys are having a splashy time whilst I clean their cage.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

i used to love it when they went phishing


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Their little hands searching for tasty treats is completely adorable.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh I do miss my rats


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Beth78 said:


> Their little hands searching for tasty treats is completely adorable.


You're not wrong! :Happy


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Rats are the cutest, love their little paws.
My rats love pea phishing, the babies aren’t so sure just yet but they are learning from the older ones.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Aww my rats used to love this brought back memories


----------

